# Ashtrays to spec.



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I asked GolfNut to craft me 2 wooden ashtrays to spec. 

This guy knows how to work with wood!

The square one is box elder and the round one is some type of maple.

Thanks again!

I am very proud of these!

:biggrin:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

those look great!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> those look great!


They look even better in person! The pictures do them no justice at all....


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great herfin trays there!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

One cigar rest for each day of the week, and twice on Sunday.... :biggrin:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW those are awesome!!! that is what is needed at a poker game.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats Bodacious


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice work golf, very nice indeed!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

sweet looking tiger maple...


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice looking trays for sure!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice work Forrest. Nice pickups bro!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Beautiful trays Forrest. Great work


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

GolfNut I'm glad to see you putting that powermatic lathe back in action. Great job my friend. That's a great sign. Just curious, are you using a spindle sander for the cigar notches?


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> GolfNut I'm glad to see you putting that powermatic lathe back in action. Great job my friend. That's a great sign. Just curious, are you using a spindle sander for the cigar notches?


No such luck. My big spindle sander is one of my "yet to be rebuilt" tools after the shop fire. All spindles burned up and such.









I use a die grinder with sanding drum for the rough out, then sand by hand and dowel for the uniform sizing. Lot's of elbow grease expended on those trays!

I'm winding down on these things now, as it just takes more time than I have to allocate. A couple more, to catch up on then that's it for a long while.


----------



## monkey530 (May 31, 2008)

These things are so nice, very nice tray to have.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

They look great, nice job Forrest!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Golfnut , you must play with your wood all the time to get that good...haha they look great man, now if only you can do that in a shamrock form haha


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Great work!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Love the square one.great work Forrest


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

GolfNut said:


> No such luck. My big spindle sander is one of my "yet to be rebuilt" tools after the shop fire. All spindles burned up and such.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did a fantastic job on those. Don't give up hope on getting your shop back together. I'd help you rebuild those tools if I were closer to you. Again, Nice job. What model is that Griz anyway?


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> ..I'd help you rebuild those tools if I were closer to you. Again, Nice job. What model is that Griz anyway?


Now that would have been fun! This is the Charcoal grill rotisserie model.... ..I mean the G1071 OSS.

David, really glad you are happy with the trays.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Great craftmanship


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Kick a$$ trays. Love your work Forrest.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

ForresTrays are awesome! another work of art there.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

The Dept of FORRESTray is freakin awesome!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

GolfNut said:


> Now that would have been fun! This is the Charcoal grill rotisserie model.... ..I mean the G1071 OSS.
> 
> David, really glad you are happy with the trays.


I'm so happy you're able to keep a sense of humor. I'll look for parts. Again, nice job.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice work!!!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice, almost gave me wood! lol


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work Forrest.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice trays, Forrest!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome trays


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Don Francisco said:


> Very nice, almost gave me wood! lol


:lol:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome trays - as usual.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Those are very nice, great work


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Those are two sweet looking trays! Great job Forrest!


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

Excellent work GolfNut :dribble:


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

really nice!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awesome


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Those are awesome. Very nice work.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice work


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice work. I especially like the round one.


----------

